# OT: The Atlantic Division Is The Worst In All Sports



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

How pathetic is this:

Celtics: 5-8
Nets: 5-9 :lol:
Raptors 5-9
76ers 5-9 They were on fire in the beginning of Nov and just went crashing.
Knicks 5-11
If our sorry players can stop crying (yeah Steph I'm talking about you) then maybe we can stay focus and beat teams we are suppose to beat. Or if we can fire Isiah and just hire me, then we can get back to respectability. :clap2: Seriously this has got to be the worst division in al sports. In order to stay in the playoff hunt, I think the key is to make sure we stay focus on beating every team in this division. We can't afford to take anymore L's (especially from the Celtics). Our schedule is a little better in December compared to November where we had a whole mountain of tough teams like the Spurs, and Houston (4 times last month) but it's still not easy. The teams on the schedule who we _should _beat, we just need to make sure we take care of business. We should have Jefferies sometime next week which is a huge plus. Lastly, if the fans at the Garden can get behind this team instead of playing dead then maybe some of the guys won't feel tenative. If you don't want to go to the Garden fine, but don't pay 200 dollars for seats just to sit their and boo every possession, it's not helping the already shattered mental make up of this team. I never understood that, maybe I'm still having flashbacks on how fans treated A-Rod this season, but that has got to be the stupidest thing to do especially early in the season. Save the boos for March-Aprils especially if you know we are officially out of the playoff hunt.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Update

Nets 6-9 Talk about struggling..who would have thought :rofl2:
Knicks 6-11
Celtics 5-9
76ers 5-9
Raptors 5-10


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

We're fourth in the Atlantic. It goes by Win Pct not by the number of wins.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> We're fourth in the Atlantic. It goes by Win Pct not by the number of wins.


Who said anything about standings? I was laughing at the fact how pathetic the division is and in the wins and loss columns in the Atlantic is just bad. This is not a standings thread, it's about the division as a whole.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

14 games in, who cares- the nets will win their 47 games as usual, they start that way every year. i dont think its fair to call it the worst division in sports when they have a team capable of winning the conference. obviously it sounds stupid to say now, but the NL Central had a team with 83 wins make the playoffs and they snuck in the backdoor [also worst WS champ ever].


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> 14 games in, who cares- the nets will win their 47 games as usual, they start that way every year. i dont think its fair to call it the worst division in sports when they have a team capable of winning the conference. obviously it sounds stupid to say now, but the NL Central had a team with 83 wins make the playoffs and they snuck in the backdoor [also worst WS champ ever].


I'm glad you don't care but as a Knick fan I care that's why I made this thread.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> 14 games in, who cares- the nets will win their 47 games as usual, they start that way every year. i dont think its fair to call it the worst division in sports when they have a team capable of winning the conference. obviously it sounds stupid to say now, but the NL Central had a team with 83 wins make the playoffs and they snuck in the backdoor [also *worst WS champ ever*].


i dont think so, baseball everyone has a chance one they make the playoffs, and every year the wildcard team seems to win the WS. Bottom line, this year the nets will get dethroned by the knicks or raptors if either team can get things going.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bottom line, this year the nets will get dethroned by the knicks or raptors if either team can get things going.


what makes you think that? neither team has the experience, talent and depth, and neither is exactly a well-coached team compared to NJ


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> what makes you think that? neither team has the experience, talent and depth, and neither is exactly a well-coached team compared to NJ


:chill: Your trolling is starting to irritate me. The fact that you said neither team has talent or depth made you lose significant credibility, but it's not like you had any on this Knick board to begin with so give it up.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> our trolling is starting to irritate me. The fact that you said neither team has talent or depth made you lose significant credibility, but it's not like you had any on this Knick board to begin with so give it up.


its not trolling. its logic and supported by fact- the atlantic goes through the nets, not enough teams have challenged them in recent memory in order to say it doesnt. are the nets the most talented team in their division? yes. are they the most experienced? yes. are they a well coached team that has won playoff series? yes. how many other teams in the division can say they have a core of players that have been deep in the playoffs. between thomas, mitchell, and rivers, who has had the playoff track record that frank has? are the nets a superior defensive ball club compared to the rest of the atlantic? yes. i'm not trolling, im giving a prediction that is rather safe and mainly supported by every media outlet that you read. reading steve kerr's column on yahoo sports should be considered trolling then. its like saying there are no challengers to the pats in the AFC east, because until someone proves otherwise, the trend should continue

:chill:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> its not trolling. its logic and supported by fact- the atlantic goes through the nets, not enough teams have challenged them in recent memory in order to say it doesnt. are the nets the most talented team in their division? yes. are they the most experienced? yes. are they a well coached team that has won playoff series? yes. how many other teams in the division can say they have a core of players that have been deep in the playoffs. between thomas, mitchell, and rivers, who has had the playoff track record that frank has? are the nets a superior defensive ball club compared to the rest of the atlantic? yes. i'm not trolling, im giving a prediction that is rather safe and mainly supported by every media outlet that you read. reading steve kerr's column on yahoo sports should be considered trolling then. its like saying there are no challengers to the pats in the AFC east, because until someone proves otherwise, the trend should continue
> 
> :chill:


It's funny you failed to talk about depth and talent in this post, but you said the Knicks and Raptors don't have talent nor depth in your previous post. Make up your mind, instead of rambling about the Nets this and the Nets that. No one cares, your credibility has been shot to hell a long time ago. The Nets can win the Atlantic until the cows come home, but it don't mean **** if you don't have a championship ring on your finger to show for it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> its not trolling. its logic and supported by fact- the atlantic goes through the nets, not enough teams have challenged them in recent memory in order to say it doesnt. are the nets the most talented team in their division? yes. are they the most experienced? yes. are they a well coached team that has won playoff series? yes. how many other teams in the division can say they have a core of players that have been deep in the playoffs. between thomas, mitchell, and rivers, who has had the playoff track record that frank has? are the nets a superior defensive ball club compared to the rest of the atlantic? yes. i'm not trolling, im giving a prediction that is rather safe and mainly supported by every media outlet that you read. reading steve kerr's column on yahoo sports should be considered trolling then. its like saying there are no challengers to the pats in the AFC east, because until someone proves otherwise, the trend should continue
> 
> :chill:


*Most biased post ever.* Talent? It's pretty safe to say all the teams in the Atlantic have fairly balanced teams, unlike the past. But I don't know how much experience is enough experience, but I'm sure an "experienced team" does not consist of 5 players named Jason Kidd, Jason Collins, Richard Jefferson, Vince Carter, and Nenad Krstic. Well, Knicks are deep and were deep last year as well, the Nets finally has a deep team this year. It doesn't matter how deep your team is if your coach doesn't know how to use his players. IMO, Frank has got to go, the Nets could do better without him. His playoff record's so dazzling isn't it that he's never been able to bring them to the Finals? So Steve Kerr is a basketball god now, I mean, you shouldn't base your argument on what one person said, if only you could've had multiple sources and "every media outlet" isn't really specific. Most sportswriters just go with whatever majority goes with, there are rarely any sportscasters that'll make a dramatic dark horse prediction, just so they do not lose credibility as a sportscaster. You yourself even support that statement when you say it's "a prediction that is rather safe." So tell me, what is it that you really wanted to say again?


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

ughh you just cant talk basketball with people that dont understand it...... give me any reasons why any team can be the nets in the atlantic and then go back and review it in april


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

go back to the nets forum and bait them instead


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

ill just spell it out in one post, its not worth anymore:



> It's funny you failed to talk about depth and talent in this post, but you said the Knicks and Raptors don't have talent nor depth in your previous post. Make up your mind, instead of rambling about the Nets this and the Nets that


ok, the nets have the most talent in the division, hands down. 



> Make up your mind, instead of rambling about the Nets this and the Nets that. No one cares, your credibility has been shot to hell a long time ago.


its not really "nets this and nets that"- someone made the assessment that the atlantic is even and i strongly disagree and i explained why. i have no credibility? im saying the nets are the best in their division and you find my post asinine, yet i have no credibility. if you think that, you havent watched basketball the last 5 years.


> The Nets can win the Atlantic until the cows come home, but it don't mean **** if you don't have a championship ring on your finger to show for it.


agree, all it makes them is the best in their division. if a season without a ring doesnt mean anything, does a career without one mean nothing? do the accomplishments of the 98 utah jazz mean they were nothing? 
_____________________________________


> Talent? It's pretty safe to say all the teams in the Atlantic have fairly balanced teams, unlike the past.


why? the nets dominated the division last year and what did the other teams do to catch up? NYk with jeffries and balkman? BOS with telfair and ratliff? TOR with ford, jones and bargnani [minus charlie v]? I don't think either of those teams have made enough impact to compete.



> But I don't know how much experience is enough experience, but I'm sure an "experienced team" does not consist of 5 players named Jason Kidd, Jason Collins, Richard Jefferson, Vince Carter, and Nenad Krstic.


well more experienced than most teams in the east



> Well, Knicks are deep and were deep last year as well


not very deep defensively


> o Steve Kerr is a basketball god now, I mean, you shouldn't base your argument on what one person said, if only you could've had multiple sources and "every media outlet" isn't really specific.


its not just steve kerr- no analyst thinks the knicks have a shot at winning the atlantic.... none



> You yourself even support that statement when you say it's "a prediction that is rather safe." So tell me, what is it that you really wanted to say again?


i tried to put it discreetly and with respect, but the nets are going to win the division basically


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> go back to the nets forum and bait them instead


i wont discuss it anymore b/c u folks cannot talk basketball. my post on this thread was that the atlantic was not the worst in all of sports. someone said it was balanced, i disagreed strongly and apparently im a troll for not agreeing. some decided to argue with me and now here we are


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> ill just spell it out in one post, its not worth anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ARE A EFFING TROLL, YOU ARE NOT ARGUING YOUR POINTS. YOU'RE ARGUING AROUND THEM, YOUR TWISTING YOUR WORDS.

All points from here on out WILL correspond to the quoted text above:

- The Nets are talented, but there are talented teams in the Atlantic as well.

- IT IS "THE NETS THIS AND THE NETS THAT" because your posts are so biased, all they ever talk about are the Nets, they don't give respect to the Raptors (IMO they're a pretty effing good team), the Celts, or the Sixers. 

- It doesn't mean anything if you don't get the ring. If you don't play to win, then don't play at all.

- Well, it isn't hard to win the division when you play Kidd, Carter, and RJ for so many minutes.

- More experienced in the Atlantic, but most definitely not in the East.

- Okay, so you just exemplified yourself as a troll, you just baited, so what if the Knicks aren't deep offensively? At the end of the day most people don't care as long as the team gets the W. I mean, you could've looked at the Suns from two years ago, I never heard a complaint about, "No Defense."

- This is where you ABSOLUTELY LOSE CREDIBILITY AS A POSTER AND YOU GAIN THE INFAMY OF BEING A KNICK TROLL. You claimed that the NETS were going to win the division, and now you're posting about how no analyst thinks the Knicks are going to win their division? That was not one of your points of argument, it was more along the lines of a Knick Attack.

- No you did not try to put it discreetly and respect. You came with an intent, the intent to rile fans of an opposing team. Don't try mask yourself as some saint. You came in here and belittled the Knicks. It's a shame the Nets board has a fan as uncouth as you. You not only misrepresent Nets fans, but basketball fans as a whole. 

- If you want to continue to troll on about the Knicks please take it to www.Imaknickhater.com


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

again i came here with the intent to talk basketball and explain that the atlantic wasnt the worst in all of sports. as for your post i cant agree with you on anything you wrote, but i did say i wouldnt bother continuing the discussion so i wont, but i cannot agree with any of your points. if you truley want to discuss the state of the atlantic division and recognize eachother's points, u can use my aim sn keco61686 and id be willing to help you understand my point of view


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Wasn't the point of the thread just to point out how poorly the Atlantic Div's teams have been doing?

Sheesh! I mean we can talk about talent and coaching and experience all you want, but at the end of the day it's anybody's division, at least for the moment.


----------

